# Bleeding between periods.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ok, i just started on the pill Mycrogynon this month. You have to start taking ot on the forst day of bleeding for the first month. Which is fine. But my period seems very long and drawn out.I only have 6 days left of my pill for this month. And i keep getting a bit of bleeding even now.I'm a bit worried about this. Is it just the pill do you think?


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

hi, i think it is due to the pill, sometimes the body has to adjust to it, so it can take some months before your body is completely at ease with it, otherwise you can ask your GY, maybe for another brand...good luckbye bye


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi, Here's what I was told about starting a new pill and bleeding. If you are bleeding or spotting throughout the month, it's probably the wrong level dosage pill for you. I've had a hard time with the pill. Been on about 7 different kinds in a 2 year period. WAS AWFUL!! They made me sick, face break out in cysts,vomiting, hot flashes, spotting, etc. So, That's what I know...had 2 gynos tell me that. Just a little FYI for ya! peanuttface


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi, i also had to give up the pill,i've given up,every one they gave me,gave me spotting,pain,you name it,migranes,etc. I was told its the wrong dose 10 times,then gave up


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Spliff, I had that same problem when I first started on the pill. I switched pills at least 3 times before it finally stopped. I think the first pill just wasnt strong enough.


----------

